
US politicians think companies should be allowed to 'hack back' after WannaCry - cmsefton
https://www.grahamcluley.com/us-politicians-think-companies-allowed-hack-back-wannacry/
======
irixusr
Will private citizens be allowed to hack Sony next time they instal spyware on
consumer computers (presumably there will be an exemption for government
sponsored hacking)?

